# Anyone have 2014 Breeding Plans Yet?



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Thought I would post this as we start to finish our breeding season around the world. So anyone here have plans yet? Pictures are optional at this point.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

I would love to breed Josie to chic please, but haven't found current info on him so idk if he is still at stud or not, lol. Anyone wanna throw some hot reining names out there?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rbarlo32 (Aug 9, 2010)

Trying to find the perfect stallion for my Mare as mine has retired now if I do I will put her back in foal next year.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Not sure if I'll be able to scrape up the money (probably not), but I really want the Saint Sandro x Sassy County (ASHA), or the Saint Sandro x Romance (KWPN) foal both are due next year sometime. Unfortunately I'm probably going to have to wait for another year or 2. :-( but at some point I REALLY want a Saint Sandro foal.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

considering breeding rumor in 2014. aint seen nothin yet is a stallion i really want to cross her with. then i seen on a gator who is ahhhh-mazing. which led me to judge cash as well. ......sigh...... she is only 6 right now. plenty young for multiple babies...

it all depends. i was accepted into a 2 year nursing program. in spring 2015 i will have my rn, so not really sure if i want to add a foal watch to final exam time or not. sure would be nice to get the foal on the ground sooner then later though.

a foal is the perfect grad present, is it not?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> considering breeding rumor in 2014. aint seen nothin yet is a stallion i really want to cross her with. then i seen on a gator who is ahhhh-mazing. which led me to judge cash as well. ......sigh...... she is only 6 right now. plenty young for multiple babies...
> 
> it all depends. i was accepted into a 2 year nursing program. in spring 2015 i will have my rn, so not really sure if i want to add a foal watch to final exam time or not. sure would be nice to get the foal on the ground sooner then later though.
> 
> ...


A foal for a graduation present?? Heck yes! lol


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Depending on the foal i might have a rebreed of Amour G or maybe Legrande


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

CLaPorte432 said:


> considering breeding rumor in 2014. aint seen nothin yet is a stallion i really want to cross her with. then i seen on a gator who is ahhhh-mazing. which led me to judge cash as well. ......sigh...... she is only 6 right now. plenty young for multiple babies...
> 
> it all depends. i was accepted into a 2 year nursing program. in spring 2015 i will have my rn, so not really sure if i want to add a foal watch to final exam time or not. sure would be nice to get the foal on the ground sooner then later though.
> 
> ...


 
YAY!!! I actually will be graduating RN school in May 2014, and will be on foal watch with Josie being due on April 6th...that's my graduation present to myself considering how expensive this foal is!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'll be breeding Skippy:









Back to:









Peppermint Patti 

And:










Honey Boo Boo

I may substitute another QH mare if I can find the right one this year. I'm stillllll looking for THE mare.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful horses everyone! 

Anyone else? You can list your ideal breeding pairs if you wish. I know we all change our ideas all the time. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

On a Gator


Lil Bit Illegal - "Rumor"


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

We're taking a year or two off. Too much loss this year. Concentrating on the babies we have and advancing my child's skills. Gl to all that are breeding.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

CLaPorte432 said:


> considering breeding rumor in 2014. aint seen nothin yet is a stallion i really want to cross her with. then i seen on a gator who is ahhhh-mazing. which led me to judge cash as well. ......sigh...... she is only 6 right now. plenty young for multiple babies...
> 
> it all depends. i was accepted into a 2 year nursing program. in spring 2015 i will have my rn, so not really sure if i want to add a foal watch to final exam time or not. sure would be nice to get the foal on the ground sooner then later though.
> 
> ...


While you're in school focusing on things would be a perfect time to get a foal, while you're on a small school break.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I will hopefully be breeding my mini mare next spring, either to a HOF mini stallion or a lovely, very well bred up and coming colt.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

CLaPorte432 said:


> On a Gator
> 
> 
> Lil Bit Illegal - "Rumor"


OH MY GOSH!! Love those horses. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

MyLittlePonies said:


> OH MY GOSH!! Love those horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


me too. rumor is my pride and joy pedigree wise. she has a majorly stacked pedigree for racing/barrels. so...no matter who i cross her with stallion wise, she should produce a desireable foal in that industry.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MiaSweetVersion (Jun 18, 2010)

I have been tossing around the idea to breed my mare, Mia:















to this guy:








But I am thinking buying a prospect is gonna have to be the way to go as Mia is a tad too short and I don't want to risk getting a short baby...but if I can't find the right prospect, who knows?:?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

My current plans are to breed May back to Bentley.

May (I May Get Lucky-AQHA)








Bentley (Me Too Radical-AQHA)


----------



## CAVaqueroHorses (Jul 25, 2013)

*California Vaquero Horse 2014 Foals*

I am expecting two purebred California Vaquero Horse foals next year. 

Senior Diego is the sire of both foals:










Diego is 14.2HH and is a wonderful stallion (one of those studs that are so easy to handle that they are almost gelding like... except when a mare is around then he puffs himself up. Even still, if I tell him to knock it off then he listens to me). 

Expecting a 14.2 - 15HH grulla or zebra dun foal out of my mare La Victoria (she is homozygous black):










Expecting a 14 - 14.2HH Possible colors are: claybank, red dun, grulla, silver grulla, zebra dun, or light zebra dun.










So excited about these foals!!


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

I want this hunk - Westfield Stud to give Freya some more bone, shortness and fuzz  But I also reaaaaaaaaaly want to be riding when I get back home so I'm reeeeaaaly torn!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone else think they might have any plans?


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I will be breeding both Vana and Lexi next year, but have not decided which stallion to breed either/both mares to (the grullo & white stallion is 14.3 hh, but I love grullos, and the smoky black and white is 15.3, which gives me the height). Both stallions have barrel points, and great personalities, so I think I will wait to see them in person, and discuss genetics with the breeder.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

^ I'm sure you've noticed, but both the above stallions are significantly butt high, especially the white/black one.


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

As it stands now, and things are always subject to change, but I plan to breed Solei back to Obsidian Dream S, as their filly this year is a stunning example of this cross, and I certainly would like another..:wink:

La Legacy de Solei:



Obsidian Dream S:





The result of this cross:




I will also breed Dream to Khassie:



And last, but not least, Magic is proudly booked to Denise Gainey's fine boy- HG Esquire:





HG Esquire:

HG Esquire+ was awarded Sire of the Year from the American Warmblood Society. His get presented for approval had the highest average score for the year: 78.531%.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

BlueSpark said:


> ^ I'm sure you've noticed, but both the above stallions are significantly butt high, especially the white/black one.


Yes, and he also comes from halter line breeding, hence his smaller legs, so I am kind of leaning towards the grullo right now. My girls are both bigger, so I still may get the size I want. I am looking for a well put together horse that can handle mountain trail rides with an adult on its back. 

And I may still find one I like better, but I have to either pick one close enough to me to drive to, or limit to only one breeding if I AI due to cost.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

Falcor74 said:


> Yes, and he also comes from halter line breeding, hence his smaller legs, so I am kind of leaning towards the grullo right now. My girls are both bigger, so I still may get the size I want. I am looking for a well put together horse that can handle mountain trail rides with an adult on its back.
> 
> And I may still find one I like better, but I have to either pick one close enough to me to drive to, or limit to only one breeding if I AI due to cost.


 Typically I would rather breed one top notch foal rather than two decent ones. It will be cheaper in the long run and one less soul to pay for, feed, and train.


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

I know there are quite a few other stallions out there that have better conformation than the two above, and I may need to start thinking "outside the box" and look at QH studs as well. I am not set and have not obligated myself to anything with the breeder yet. I am just concerned with AI since it incurs so much more cost than live coverage, but there are not a lot of options for stud service without driving 3+ hours with the mares one way.


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I understand! I went through the same thing! I searched and searched for a nice performance bred qh for my tb mare in prime cow horse country and finally just resigned to the fact that if I wanted to be competitive with my foal I needed to buckle down and put the cash into the a I breeding of my mare. But I'm proud to say my foaly will be a lot closer to what I wanted than if I had bred her to a cow horse.


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm still deciding what my plans are. I've got a liking to a young stallion right now.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

which stallion?


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I was looking at this guy. I've seen him in person and he moves just as good as he looks. He's more of an all around, but he does really good. His name is CHUTE IM GOOD by You Bet IM Good. His dam is nice looking. Pedigree below.

Chute Im Good Quarter Horse=


----------



## sarahb87 (Sep 1, 2013)

we are breeding our QH mare rosie to peptos stylish oak this year pictured below 


and our other QH mare shads to rambler kd acres pictured below 
shads

shads

shads


and this is rambler kd acres shads is actually out visiting him right now 

sorry for the picture overload lol


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

sarahb87 said:


> we are breeding our QH mare rosie to peptos stylish oak this year pictured below
> 
> 
> and our other QH mare shads to rambler kd acres pictured below
> ...


Picture overload is fine with me. lol


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I MAY, possibly consider breeding Emmy next year, 










I had always thought that I wouldn't breed her, but this boy is tempting me a little










Cw Smart Lil Strait Paint



Or maybe another paint reiner:wink: Just grazing at the moment


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am looking at breeding Daisy (Sayitwithflowers) to Rock Four.

She accomplished a lot with minimal showing this year, including:
High Plains Paint Horse Club Year End High Point Novice Amateur
HPPHC Year End Champion Open Mares
HPPHC Year End Champion Amt Mares
HPPHC Year End Champion NA WP, HUS, HSE, Trail, Horsemanship

43 points in multiple events.

He is a 16.1 hand Superior Western Pleasure earner and WC sire... very excited about this cross. He consistently stamps his foals with high whites, a big blaze and a belly spot. He's OLWS negative, so no worries there.


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Beautiful horses! This will be an exciting spring!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Sarah, I can't wait to see the foals out if these breedings!! They are going to be amazing. We are taking a year off so next year you and Falcor can have all the joys if foal watch to yourself!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

I will be breeding Nasty Brat Belgian Registered CSHA Out of the famous show jumping stallion stallion Buntspecht

(ignore my helmet in my eyes lol, I got a new helmet the next day as I realized that after cutting all my hair off it didn't fit anymore) 












To "From The Ashes" Reg CSHA by VDL Navarone and is a grandson to legendary Jus De Pomme




















From The Ashes doesn't have much of a show record yet due to his owner having health problems but he is a dream to work with, quiet as can be and his oldest offspring did her first year in the show ring this year as a 3 year old and did extremely well. 

I put so much time and thought into this breeding and I believe its the best cross. Nasty Brat has some seriously impressive blood lines, and while she didn't do a lot of showing she has movement and a beautiful jump and athletic ability. Her offspring have been going on to be successful in the ring and have great temperaments. 

I am super excited about this cross. I know the stallion as I take lessons time to time from his owner and have been watching him the last two summers in the show ring.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

My 2014 breeding plans would be for my very own purebred Arabian foal. Both mare and stallion are owned by my mom, but the foal will be mine. Next June, Dreamer will be bred for my foal so I should have a late spring baby since winter usually lingers until mid April and starts warming up in May around here, she will then travel the 500 miles to me next fall. This would also serve the purpose of weaning her 2014 foal that is due at the beginning of April. 

And for some picture overload... 
Dreamer

























One of my sisters riding Dreamer and I am riding Sir, the boyfriend/stallion








With Dreamer standing at 15hh and Sir at 15.1hh, I have a good chance of a good sized foal for me to ride in the future. 

Sir


























And their 2013 filly at 3 months old









So, that is what I am very excited for this next year, watching the belly grow and sleepless nights in 2015  I love this cross, bred to perform with super sweet dispositions. Both mare and stallion have several lines that go back to Bask and many other greats, they compliment each other very nicely. And Dreamer is a superb mother, attentive to her foal and very mellow about people handling her baby. Although there won't be much guessing about the baby, the base color of the foal will be black between these two (Sir is homozygous black), the amount of white is unknown but there should be at least a small star or coronet and there will be a high chance of filly (Sir currently has thrown over 85% fillies).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

That's almost no fun Draco! Taking all the fun out of guessing what the foal will be like haha


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

TexasBlaze said:


> That's almost no fun Draco! Taking all the fun out of guessing what the foal will be like haha


Lots of fun at the same time, just less guessing in the breeding gamble. Breeding like to like and working on improving one another, just having everything in my favor for getting what I want  the amount of flashy chrome doesn't matter to me and I have a preference for mares over geldings :lol:


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have a 2014 foal in the makings but my friend is breeding her grey qh to a bay reining/cow horse stallion for. 2015 baby. I'll have to ask permission to take pictures though!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

It's not set in stone yet,but I may possibly be breeding Legacy's Layla to Commander Of The Rings (both ASBs) in 2014 for a 2015 foal.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Mine is official now! I purchased the contract last night! I am super excited for this! Mare will be bred in the spring *happy dance*


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

Ok! We have plans in the works now! There is a stallion standing at my college Tony aka "Jestony" I'd love to breed to my mare Breezy "Jet's Sweet Breeze" In June 2014 for a may 2015 foal! AH SO EXCITED! Not that color's that important but Breezys bay and Tony is double for dun, so the foal will be dun! And since I am an equine science breeding and production student, I will get to participate in the breeding! We generally collect and breed AI, so who knows, I might get to be the one that makes her pregnant!


----------



## xXSweetBreezeXx (Aug 17, 2010)

*Pictures*

Ok so here's Breezy:







And Tony:


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

*Change in Plans*

Ok, due to Vana NOT being pregnant, she will be re-bred back to Blue Eyed Dunnit (cremello) (via AI), and Lexi will be bred to Rawhide Dunnit (grullo) (via AI).


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Can't wait Falcor!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## atthe4th (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm stallion shopping now haha. I'm looking at breeding a mare to Two Eyed Snowbuck but I'm still shopping. I want a performance stud for a barrel racing baby. Not a huge fan of the halter boys.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Anyone else?


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

We are breeding two of our Curly mares to MCH Buddy in spring of 2014. 

MCH Buddy


















Tenakee


















What they have produced:

MVR Electric Blaze aka Savage









2013 Filly CR Takala Rose aka Takala


















I really, really would like a filly out of this pairing. It will likely be Tenakee's last foal, and I want nothing more than a filly with a good head on her shoulders (much like Takala) that I can pair together and have a good team of driving horses. I want a mare team more than anything, but I suppose a well-rounded gelding could be a compromise.

CMC Simitar's Rose Red aka Scarlet


















She is a maiden, but horses of her breeding are known to put much more muscle on their foals early on, considering the infusion of stock horses whereas most draft horses put muscle on in later years. She is going to produce something thick! Nice and strong with a good mind, you can't go wrong with that.

The stallion is proven in his foals, which his color proves to only be the icing on the cake. Both of our mares are trained to ride and drive, and Scarlet is actually going back in training for some fine tuning, but rides very well and reliably. Both of these crosses are going to be something special.


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Planning to breed both my ASB mares this upcoming spring..


----------



## UpNorthEq (Oct 7, 2013)

Yep breeding my QH mare (MJ SWEET TYREE) to a TB stud (MANY MOONS)

Stud
IMG_2054-300-1_zpse66053cf.jpeg Photo by Twister1617 | Photobucket

Mare
image_zps2b52b565.jpg Photo by Twister1617 | Photobucket


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

I would absolutely die to get another half arabian half rocky mountain... My guy is absolutely perfect-the endurance of the arabian but the family horse attitude of a rocky. Plus smooth smooth gaits. 

But doubt that will happen. I only have a crappy, short arab mare and I wouldnt waste my money on her.


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

our 2007 APHA smutty buckskin mare is bred to a AQHA homozygous (bay) dun for a July 2014 foal. We are sooo EXCITED!! it is going to be a long wait!!


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

I have awesome plans but I have to hold onto telling yet...  Should be quite a year.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

I just keep telling myself....Smart and Shiney is TOTALY in your price range....


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

darkpony said:


> our 2007 APHA smutty buckskin mare is bred to a AQHA homozygous (bay) dun for a July 2014 foal. We are sooo EXCITED!! it is going to be a long wait!!


Very pretty horses.

Were they tested for OLWS?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

The mare carries the overo Gene. The Stud is negative. No lethal white babies over here!! But we do have a 50% chance of having an overo.

I had booked with a very handsome black and white overo until I found out Flashy carried it. That was a sad day, But I like this stud better anyways.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

You mean the frame gene right?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## darkpony (Nov 20, 2013)

yes frame.I forgot that "overo" is a blanket term. I guess I knew what I meant! :wink:


----------



## MyLittlePonies (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is one of my plans I can announce. Anything else isn't finalized.

May will be bred to Bentley early Spring.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Since none of my pics worked last time, let me try again. :wink:

Tenakee


















Scarlet


















Buddy


















I will be leasing MCH Buddy this spring to breed to my two Curly mares. Tenakee has had several foals, and Scarlet is a maiden. Both mares are broke to ride and drive, and Buddy has definitely proven himself in his quality foals. He has been bred to Tenakee twice already, both times they've produced very nice foals, so I expect nothing less. Scarlet is a stellar horse, and I believe this cross will work out well. Buddy's color is just the icing on the cake, but his body type and demeanor are what I really appreciate about him. I am very much excited for the months, well, years, ahead!


----------

